# PSA: TiVo iOS App 3.6 breaks streaming on iOS if Jailbroken



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

The title says it all. Tivo giveth and taketh away! Had to rollback to version 3.5.3 which still works fine. Version 3.6 keeps spouting "Unauthorized Modifications". 

This pisses me off since Tivo acquiesced on Andriod and removed the root check, but iOS still gets the shaft.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

mmf01 said:


> The title says it all. Tivo giveth and taketh away! Had to rollback to version 3.5.3 which still works fine. Version 3.6 keeps spouting "Unauthorized Modifications".
> 
> This pisses me off since Tivo acquiesced on Andriod and removed the root check, but iOS still gets the shaft.


I don't know where you get your info. The TiVo app on ANDROID doesn't stream on rooted ANDROID's either. Version 2.0 and 3.0 have this limitation. Your crying about ANDROID when on iOS you can download a copy to go, even copy protected content and the only out-of-home ANDROID has is streaming and no copy protected out-of-home content at all


----------



## tjtv (Jul 3, 2007)

Would you be able to post your 3.5.3 version of the ipa? I accidentally updated and now can't use it properly.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm, my iPad Mini on iOS v. 8.4 is completely stock and I'm on Tivo v. 3.6 gives me the "Unauthorized Modifications Detected" error. It's not jailbroken or modified in any way. Not sure if it's a bug or what's causing this error. Haven't used Stream in awhile and was going to load some videos for our vacation.

Restored via iTunes and now it's working again. Weird.


----------



## Jkmbaum (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone have any of the older ipa files?


----------

